# Triticale ???? Pros ???? Cons ???? comments ??? drill in oct for spring hay ???



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Never messed with it and see a lot about it lately and basically a wheat Rye cross . But I try to ask before I jump in . Any feed back is appreciated


----------



## jdhayday (May 12, 2014)

I plant in the fall for spring hay. Usually cut in the flowering stage for max tonnage/quality. Here it usually matures about 2 weeks later than rye, hopefully getting you to better drying weather. If you use a beardless variety or one that has small beards it is not a problem if you let it head out. I like it better than rye. I planted an uncertified seed once, won't do that again.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We do good with triticale, we are able to market a hay before any pastures or range land recovers from winter. It sells to the cow or goat or even the dufuss horsey crowd!

We cut the first time in late February then a big cutting in April.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

So its basically like rye ? It will keep growing until hot weather does it in ?


----------

